# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  dermokosmetyki

## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosujecie?? Czy rzeczywiście są lepsze niż rzeczy z drogerii. Jakie kupujecie najchętniej?

----------


## lakoste

Dermokosmetyki to po prostu kosmetyki i kupujesz je w drogeriach i sklepach internetowych, więc o co pytasz?

Jeśli o mnie chodzi to aktualnie stosuję jedynie naturalne kosmetyki, ziołowe, zresztą ostatnio głównie rosyjskie sobie poszukaj ich na naturabazar pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No niekoniecznie. Dermokosmetyki mają bardziej ukierunkowane działanie i polecane są osobom, które mają mniejsze lub większe problemy ze skórą. Dla przykładu zwykłym żelem pod prysznic umyjesz normalną, zdrową skórę, ale już np. skóry atopowej nie umyjesz, bo podrażni. Wtedy idziesz do apteki i kupujesz emolient, którego zazwyczaj nie dostaniesz w zwykłej drogerii!
Z dermokosmetyków polecam kremy i balsamy z wiesiołkiem np. Gal, które świetnie nadają się dla alergików i osób o wrażliwej skórze.

----------


## parafa

ą na pewno lepsze dla skóry, mają bardziej naturalny skład i nie uczulaja, ja chętnie kupuję te z oeparol, najczęściej maja wiesiołek w składzie, jak o nie zapytasz to bez problemu pani z apteki będzie wiedziała o które kosmetyki konkretnie chodzi.

----------


## HurtowniaKarolina

Dosyć często zdarza mi się je stosować i jestem bardzo zadowolona z efektów działania,zresztą nawet jeżeli takie dermokosmetyki są droższe to moim zdaniem warto w nie zainwestować aby mieć jędrną i gładką,zadbaną cerę.

----------


## aga_a

Jak ktoś ma problematyczną cerę, to dermokosmetyki mogą pomóc, ale też nie w każdym przypadku. Może się okazać, że cera właśnie potrzebuje "drogeryjnego" kremu, a nie dermo, ponieważ może okazać się zbyt łagodny. Ja stosuję kremy z yves rocher, które bardzo dobrze wpływają na moją cerę, która jest skłonna do wyprysków jak coś jej nie pasuje. Firma twierdzi, że kosmetyki są w 95% tworzone z naturalnych składników. Na ile to prawda nie sprawdzałam, ale przetestowałam na sobie i mnie odpowiadają.

----------


## Kepnerka

Jeśli chodzi o dermokosmetyki, to dzięki Vichy nie wydaję pieniędzy w ciemno. Idziesz do apteki i po prostu prosisz o próbki tych kosmetyków, które Cię interesują można je wypróbować przez kilka dni. Ja bardzo lubię Vichy właśnie za to, że mają dostępne bezpłatnie próbki i zawsze można sprawdzić ich działanie bez ryzyka, że kosmetyk się nie sprawdzi.

----------


## ChemoDry B6

Osoby, których skóra jest sucha i wrażliwa, a szczególni ci, którzy przyjmują chemioterapię, stosować mogą krem, który zawiera oliwę z oliwek, skwalen, mocznik, alantoinę, witaminę E i B6, kwas hialuronowy, koenzym Q10, a także pantenol.

Są to składniki kojące i łagodzące, które regenerują problematyczną skórę. Poza tym natłuszczają ją i głęboko nawilżają, dzięki czemu staje się miękka, gładka i jędrna.

----------


## kubatka

powiem tak: kosmetyki drogeryjne to wywalanie pieniędzy w błoto. Lepiej kupić produkty do profesjonalnej pielęgnacji jak Eldan Cosmetics. Są przede wszystkim skuteczne więc widzisz na co wydajesz swoje pieniądze. Takie jest moje zdanie na ten temat

----------


## Optyk.Lublin_pl

Tego typu kosmetyki na bazie olejków czy to arganowego lub kokosowego, także powinny być skuteczne i nie podrażnić naszej cery, podobnie zresztą jak kolagen. Jestem zdania, że nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie aby ich używać, jeżeli zauważymy zaczerwienienia to wtedy dopiero warto odstawić.

----------


## sukienka

Ja jestem po terapii dermatologicznej i dermatolog polecił stosowanie właśnie takich kosmetyków, ale powiem szczerze, że mi nie odpowiadają. Twarz mam jak bym wysmarowałam się tłuszczem. Teraz używam kosmetyków naturalnych BioetiQ i sobie chwale. Szybko się wchłaniają, są lekkie a cera jest gładka. I tak na prawdę są tańsze od tych dermo wynalazków z apteki.

----------


## karolajnapl

Na dermokosmetyki warto zwrócić uwagę, ale przede wszystkim trzeba czytać skład, ponieważ drobnym druczkiem mogą być wymienione naprawdę mało przyzwoite składniki.

----------


## Salonoptyczny-Gdansk

Jasne, że są lepsze niż w drogerii z racji samego składu kosmetyków i tym powinnyśmy się sugerować podczas ich wyboru. Im mniej parabenów tym będą lepsze,skuteczniejsze i nie podrażnią skóry.

----------


## Funka

ja jestem zadowolona z dermokometyków, mam cerę wrażliwą i problematyczną i dzięki nim mogłam z nią dojść do ładu

----------


## BruniMars

O tych rosyjskich kosmtykach tez już słyszałam . Co do naturalnych to zalezy na co je konkretnie stosujesz . Ja np miałam niedawno zrobiony tatuaż . I np dla mnie bardzo fajny okazał się Tattoo Butter Loveink .  Ma w sobie mieszaninę maseł , m.in masło shea , chyba migdałowe o ile pamietam . Na pewno ma sobie olej kokosowy .Poza tym pięknie pachną . Ja mam te o zapachu pomarańczy . Ale do rzeczy ,dzięki temu ,ze sa takie własne naturalne , tatuaż bardzo ładnie się goi . Dodatkowo oczywiście jest pielęgnowany.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na suchą skórę spróbujcie kremu psoris

----------


## Naturalis

Polecam krem Naturalis Superactive, na bazie śluzu ślimaka, który zawiera kolagen, elastynę, kwas glikolowy i alantoinę. Wzbogacono go o kompleksy, które wzmacniają aktywność śluzu (Vitasource i Timecode). Opóźniają one starzenie komórkowe, dzięki czemu komórki odzyskują cechy o wiele młodszych.

Naturalis | NATURALIS Superactive krem ze śluzem ślimaka dzień/noc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja kremy zaczęłam ostatnio kupować w aptece, bo zauważyłam że są znacznie lepszej jakości przez co są skuteczniejsze.  Np taki Remescar na cienie i worki pod oczami. Ja jego działanie już widzę od pierwszego zastosowania  :Smile:

----------


## Fresap

Dermokosmetyki mają często działanie lecznicze, stąd poleca się je zwłaszcza osobom, które mają problemy ze skórą. Dla mnie ich minusem jest ich specyficzny zapach, ale niektórym się to podoba.

----------


## Alg-Borje

Algi morskie to bogate źródło minerałów, witamin i kwasów tłuszczowych. Odżywiają, nawilżają i ujędrniają skórę, poprawiają jej koloryt, są także pomocne w przypadku podrażnień czy trądziku. Polecam nasze kosmetyki z alg, które zbierane są w czystych wodach u wybrzeży Islandii np. mączkę do odżywczej maseczki lub kąpieli wodorostowej czy krem na dzień i na noc.

B. Pielęgnacja ciała - ALG-BORJE POLSKA

----------


## Konopie i Zdrowie

Polecam kosmetyki zawierające olej z konopi, który jest bogatym źródłem nienasyconych kwasów tłuszczowych, witamin (A, B1, B2, B6, C i E), fityny i kwasu kanabidiolowego, który ma silne działanie bakteriobójcze. Olej ten nawilża, uelastycznia, wygładza zmarszczki i łagodzi podrażnienia.

https://konopieizdrowie.pl/uroda

----------


## AnnkA

Moja mama ma bardzo wrażliwą skótrę, skłonną do wysuszania. Pani aptekarka poleciła jej dermokosmetyki z seri Cetaphil. Mama stosuje 2 preparaty z tej firmy- najpierw oczyszcza sobie twarz emulsją micelarną, potem smaruje się balsamem do twarzy i ciała.  Lubi je stosować, zwłaszcza że , dają dobre efekty, które są skuteczne i widoczne. Nie skarży się na żadne podrażnienia, ani żeby się jej znowu wysuszała skóra.

----------


## AnnaDor

Z mojego punktu widzenia - osoby chorej na rozne alergie, azs itd. najlepsze są kosmetyk naturalne, zadne tam apteczne ktore i tak mają w duzej mierzy zły sklad, poczytajcie sobie o skladach i nastawcie się na naturalne kosmetyki, dla mnie sa o niebo lepsze.

----------


## jovusia

Co do kosmetyków to mnie ostatnio zaciekawily te ze sklepu konopieizdrowie.pl a konkretnie kosmetyki Annabis z dodatkiem olejkow konopnych podobno maja bardzo dobre wlasciwosci jest tu jakas osoba ktora testowala i mogla by powiedziec kilka slow o nich?

----------


## KonopnaFarmacjagdynia

Ja polecam stawiać i bazować przede wszystkim na dobre, skuteczne kosmetyki naturalne, zawsze przed zakupem sprawdzajmy ich skład tak aby nie było wątpliwości co stosujemy. Oczywiście polecam szukać w dobrych sklepach internetowych gdzie znajdziemy szeroki wybór oraz niższe ceny.

----------


## ChemoDry B6

Polecam RadioProtect, który zawiera resweratrol i naturalne bioflawonoidy, dzięki czemu neutralizuje działanie wolnych rodników i wspomaga funkcje ochronne skóry. Poza tym natłuszcza skórę, która staje się gładka i elastyczna. Ma aksamitną konsystencję, dlatego łatwo rozsmarowuje się i szybko wchłania.

Aurea Pharma

----------


## Koliberek

A używa ktoś z was dermokosmetyków z Biodermy? Szukałam jakiejś fajnej emulsji do kąpieli i farmaceutka poleciła mi kremowy żel z serii Atoderm, ale nie miała go na stanie, więc zamówiłam sobie w internetowej aptece Melissa chyba za około 13 zł. Po wszystkich szarych mydłach i hipoalergicznych specyfikach z drogerii (które nie raz mnie uczuliły) ten żel to zbawienie :Smile:

----------


## cecylia333

> Co do kosmetyków to mnie ostatnio zaciekawily te ze sklepu konopieizdrowie.pl a konkretnie kosmetyki Annabis z dodatkiem olejkow konopnych podobno maja bardzo dobre wlasciwosci jest tu jakas osoba ktora testowala i mogla by powiedziec kilka slow o nich?


Również jak najbardziej polecam kosmetyki na na bazie olejków z konopi są naturalne przede wszystkim nie uczulają, nadają się do każdego typu cery. Kosmetyki sama tez często zamawiam na konopieizdrowie jakoś wydaje mi się że tam są dużo lepszej jakości.

----------


## Malinowska

Któraś z dziewczyn tutaj wspominała o Cetaphilu - bardzo dobre kosmetyki mają. Ja od pewnego czasu korzystam z ich balsamu md dermoprotektor. Na chwile obecną jestem z niego bardzo ale to bardzo zadowolona. Nawilżenie - świetne i w ogóle nie podrażnia mojej delikatnej skóry

----------


## sloan

Dokładnie, Cethapil polecił mi dermatolog, w sumie na początku byłam dosyć sceptycznie nastawiona, bo używałam już wielu emolietnów i dermokosmetyków, które okazały się nietrafione. Ale tutaj miłe zaskoczenie, obecnie używam balsamu z masłem shea, pianki do mycia no i wszystkim znanego kremu nawilżającego  :Smile:  Muszę zrobić zapas, bo powoli mi się kończą, a np. w internetowej aptece Melissa są w bardzo przystępnych cenach w porównaniu do aptek i drogerii stacjonarnych.

----------


## borek12

U mnie Bioderma atoderm to numer 1, innych już nie testuję bo z tego jestem najbardziej zadowolona  :Smile:  W dobrych cenach to na wapteka.pl znalazłam i teraz tylko tam sobie zamawiam. Skóra jest o wiele przyjemniejsza w dotyku i co ważne długo nawilżona. Nie mam takich suchych swędzących miejsc jak wcześniej. Takie internetowe apteki to super sprawa  :Smile:

----------


## Richevon

W stu procentach zgadzamy się, że naturalne kosmetyki są lepsze i bezpieczniejsze dla skóry. Kosztują one więcej, ale wynika to z wyboru wyselekcjonowanych komponentów wysokiej jakości. Kremy przeciwzmarszczkowe, szczególnie dla skóry wrażliwej, nie mogą zawierać chemii, która mogłaby uczulać i przesuszać skórę, dlatego w Richevonie nie ma takich składników. Rezygnacja z przetworzonej żywności oraz produktów do makijażu i pięlegnacji włosów z dużą ilością chemicznych dodatków też jest świetnym wyborem i gwarantuje rewelacyjne efekty w postaci gładkiej i czystej skóry.

----------


## AliceInChains

Dla mnie też najlepsze kosmetyki to takie, które sa naturalne. Nawet do pielęgnacji tatuażu też takie używam. A jest to dokładniej Tattoo Butter Loveink. Kosmetyk ma skład wegański, nie ma żadnych substancji ropopochodnych czy też parabenów

----------


## zielonysklep_com

Polecam kosmetyki do twarzy, ciała czy włosów, które stworzono według ajurwedyjskich receptur. Medycyna ajurwedyjska jest najstarszym na świecie udokumentowanym systemem leczniczym, rodem z Indii. Do ich stworzenia wykorzystuje się naturalne, roślinne składniki, które pochodzą z własnych upraw.

----------


## Elora

Tych nie znam, ale lubię dermokosmetyki enilome. Największy wybór jest na doz.pl i zwykle robię tam sobie kompleksowo zestaw pod swoje potrzeby.

----------


## ulefka

ja mam bardzo suchą skórę, synek ma AZS więc o problemam skórnych sporo wiem i od dawna szukałam sprawdzonych sposóbów, dlatego u Nas w domu używamy do kąpieli już tylko dermokosmetyków, najbardziej pasują Nam kosmetyki atopreal bo poza tym, że mają dobry skład bo zawierają emolienty to jeszcze możemy je wszyscy stosować do kaieli bo każde z Nas ma problemy ze skórą.

----------


## Squander

ja jak wróciłam z wczasów po Curacao dermokosmetyki już mi nie pomagały. Choć sa bardzo dobre jednak nie na takie przesuszenie skóry co ja miałam. Oparzenie fotochemiczne itd. Jedyne co mi pomoglo to zabieg z restylane Skinboosters.

----------


## Wika

Ja uwielbiam te z Novaclear, szczególnie serię Atopis, która dała mojej suchej i wrażliwej cerze drugie życie. Dzięki tym kosmetykom w końcu mam cerę odpowiednio zadbaną, nawilżoną i chronioną.

----------


## jowa

ja najchetniej od novaclear seria atopis i nowa seria hydro.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

z serii atopis to dla wyjątkowo suchej skóry, na pewno te dermokosmetyki poprawią jakość oraz sprężystość. Lepiej zainwestować w dobrej jakości kosmetyki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jasne ze uzywam! moje ulubione sa z novaclear, seria atopis i hydro.

----------


## LiliannaShulz

Fajne są dermokosmetyki  :Wink:  Zwłaszcza dla skóry atopowej  :Wink:  polecam też nawilżanie kwasem HA Restylane Skinboosters, zwlaszcza po terapii laserowego usuwania blizn

----------

